# Super Pack Goat prospects! Don't miss these 2 guys!



## Ann Bond (Aug 6, 2010)

Still have twin alpine bucklings, black with white on top of heads. These 2 are huge at 7 weeks and super friendly. They should make awesome packers! 150 each or both for 250. Traveling to Spokane mid June. Greatfalls late July and possibly sw Colorado this summer. May also attend rendy. Does anyone know when and where is being held? Message me through the forum or 406-three 81-three8 545. Thank! You will be thrilled with these two! They have been disbudded and are still intact. Ann/ Skalkaho Alpine Pack/Dairy Goats.


----------



## Ann Bond (Aug 6, 2010)

*Where is the rendy and dates?*

Hi Carolyn! A


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I wish you had some pictures of them.


----------

